# Best Reformed Bible Dictionaries?



## SolusChristus1646 (May 17, 2020)

Happy Lord's Day. I've seen a thread on here that is already closed dealing with reformed Bible Dictionaries but it didn't seem to give a clear-cut answer as to which maybe the top three Reformed Bible dictionaries are. Looking for some insight on this if anyone knows which ones are best. Thanks!


----------



## PaulCLawton (May 17, 2020)

SolusChristus1646 said:


> Happy Lord's Day. I've seen a thread on here that is already closed dealing with reformed Bible Dictionaries but it didn't seem to give a clear-cut answer as to which maybe the top three Reformed Bible dictionaries are. Looking for some insight on this if anyone knows which ones are best. Thanks!



in my opinion:

New Dictionary of Theology (David F. Wright, Sinclair B. Ferguson)
Westminster Dictionary of Theological Terms (Donald K. McKim)
Dictionary of the Presbyterian and Reformed Tradition in America (D. G. Hart, Mark A. Noll)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolusChristus1646 (May 17, 2020)

PaulCLawton said:


> in my opinion:
> 
> New Dictionary of Theology (David F. Wright, Sinclair B. Ferguson)
> Westminster Dictionary of Theological Terms (Donald K. McKim)
> Dictionary of the Presbyterian and Reformed Tradition in America (D. G. Hart, Mark A. Noll)


Thank you Paul! I was having trouble finding a concise answer anywhere online.


----------



## SolusChristus1646 (May 17, 2020)

Any other _Bible _Dictionary recommendations from a Reformed perspective? The ones listed above seem excellent, although after previewing they seem more theologically oriented than Bible oriented.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PaulCLawton (May 17, 2020)

SolusChristus1646 said:


> Any other _Bible _Dictionary recommendations from a Reformed perspective? The ones listed above seem excellent, although after previewing they seem more theologically oriented than Bible oriented.



Right, in retrospect I don't think I answered the question you actually posed, sorry about that.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 17, 2020)

I'm not aware of_ any_ Reformed Bible dictionaries. I doubt there'd be a market for such a book, especially when there are plenty of other more generic Bible dictionaries floating around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polanus1561 (May 17, 2020)

Elwell and Baker's are trustworthy in my eyes.


----------



## TheInquirer (May 17, 2020)

Reformed-ish mix with conservative evangelical - New Bible Dictionary (2nd Edition) or International Standard Bible Encyclopedia.

Here's a large list of works, not sure which are uniquely Reformed - https://reformedbooksonline.com/bible-dictionaries-encyclopedias/


----------



## py3ak (May 17, 2020)

Patrick Fairbairn's _Imperial Bible Dictionary._
The _Dictionary of Biblical Imagery_ is somewhat specialized but overall quite useful, and at least many contributors are Reformedish.


----------

